# i5 Delid not what I was expecting



## Vario (Mar 30, 2013)

I think my chip may be running hotter after delidding it now.  I have applied paste about 20x in varying amounts and styles.  I got a reduction of at best -5*C with CLP, for the application method that time I put a ton of it down covering the die and the backside of the lid. Unfortunately, I moved the case and it seemed like I lost that reduction amount (maybe the CLP slid out).  I ran out of CLP and I am using AS5 (which I applied similarly) with loads around 70*C in Intel Extreme Utility/P95, idle around 30*C, 1.15v@4.0ghz.  This chip sucks so I actually need that much voltage to be stable. It sucked before delid and it sucks even worse after.  Previously before delid was around 60-65*C load, 25-30*C idle.  Ambient in my apartment has been around 22*C.  Also my chip had not very much intel factory thermal paste under it when I delidded it initially, unlike pictures I have seen.  The contact with the die is good, I have removed most of the black glue material on the pcb and I polish/sanded the contact part of the lid (where it would rest on the pcb) with 2500 grit to remove any glue on it that might result in less contact with the die.

I ordered some CLU since I heard its easier to work with then the CLP.

Any ideas?

Edit: Also the lid seems to be flat.  I checked it with a fresh razor blade.


Update Edit with CL Ultra spread evenly on die and on IHS underside.  CL ultra is also between IHS and  H100i.

-20*C Reduction in temps.  Officially works great now.


----------



## Vario (Mar 31, 2013)

No ideas?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2013)

My first suggestion would be to try another paste.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2013)

drop the IHS completely and use some decent ceramic type tim, MX-2 regarding price performance.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe it is just me, but it seems like you are using way to much thermal paste between the lid and the die.  You shouldn't have to put past on the die and lid.  Just put a small amount in the center of the die and put the lid on, let the pressure from the socket retention mechanism spread out the past from there.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 31, 2013)

Why delid if you are gonna put the lid back on? remove that lid and socket ret. and use it delided temps should be a lot better then what they are.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2013)

overclocking101 said:


> Why delid if you are gonna put the lid back on? remove that lid and socket ret. and use it delided temps should be a lot better then what they are.



With IvyBridge chips a lot of people de-lid to replace the thermal paste under the lid because Intel did a crap job at applying it and temps are higher than they should be.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2013)

meh....pure die is the way to go if possible


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 31, 2013)

The main problem is - according to a guy over at Anandtech forums - a gap between the die and the lid. NOT the paste Intel used (his tests even suggest it's a very good one), and neither how is it applied. I can dig out a link if anyone is interested.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2013)

Well that sounds all nice and revelationy but haven't countless people had dramatic temperature improvements by simply changing the paste? That would seem to be a strong indicator of the problem.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 31, 2013)

Not all CPUs are the same and the gap might differ slightly. Besides, it depends how people delidded their CPUs. Did they remove all the black shit that kept IHS in place or not?

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2261855
Give it a read. Might help you out.


----------



## Ed_1 (Mar 31, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well that sounds all nice and revelationy but haven't countless people had dramatic temperature improvements by simply changing the paste? That would seem to be a strong indicator of the problem.



As noted above its not the paste directly but when you remove IHS you remove the black silicon sealant and gap should go down . So temps should go down .

Not all are same , some get like 20c reduction others only few .

Things I would check again is the flatness of underside of IHS and core, plus top side and HS/water block . Also with IHS just laying on core does it spin, rotate fine . that would say there no clearance issue .

With Delidding IMO if your temps were not bad for clock speed verse cooling used , might be better to leave it .

As for removing the IHS all together it depends on cooling, if its water block then to can play with standoff heights fairly easy to get block to site on chip  cause the hold down bracket will get in the way as core face will be low .


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Either way, gooping so much paste on it like the OP has done is probably going to lead to no improvement or maybe even worse temps.  Just like always you want to use as thin of a layer as possible.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 31, 2013)

Fixing Ivy Bridge CPU temps: IHS removal - YouTube
I am tempted to do it on my 3770K even more.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 1, 2013)

crazy man, why would anybody void their warranty for a few c temp drop. me personally I would invest in phase change or something first. heck given the cost of some of those chips $300+ it would cost the same as a dead cpu to buy a phase unti or close to it anyways if you look hard enough. Dont get me wrong I did it, but that was for subzero on my old e8500 not to switch thermal paste.  NOW on topic I would keep adjusting you lid till you get temps sounds like it probably just isnt seating just right.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 1, 2013)

You'd think intel did it on purpose so people would buy their overclocking warranty


----------



## johnspack (Apr 1, 2013)

C'mon,  direct to die!


----------



## Kast (Apr 1, 2013)

I had the same lackluster results as you when I delided reapplied paste then put back on. So I decided to go D2D and got a 20 degree decrease in temps. Im currently at 5.0 with HT on 1.485V. My temps previously would have sky rocketed past 100 degrees before D2D.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 1, 2013)

Pro tip: download the latest Prime95 version. There were some bugs in past that affected testing.


----------



## Ed_1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Only issue I would recommend only using water cooled if direct contact to die . You don't want heavy tower HS levering on die IMO .


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay guys I reapplied with CL Ultra.  24*C idle temp 50*C load temp. So a -20*C reduction in temperatures at load! For this I coated it, slathered it on.  Hooray!  It works!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

pretty sure you are applying tim in the wrong way.


try direct to heatsink if your heatsink has a mirror finish.

also did you clean it properly with rubbing alcohol.


----------

